# Camera Land's Organization Sale



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

*Camera Land's Organization Sale *

I just returned from my Summer fishing trip and feel all rested & refreshed so I thought I would do some poking around and see what I can refresh and reorganize.
We have lots of "one of these and one of those" from trade show samples as well as a few discontinued new products. I want to clear these out and get a bit more organized. What better way then to offer them out in a sale to those of you who have always supported us.
In no particular order, OK alphabetical, here is some of what we have. *If you do not see what you are looking for please call me or Neil @ 212-753-5128 and maybe we have it.* To be honest there are more items than what I am posting as it's HOT in the warehouse and I did not write it all down.

*Burris Fullfield II 6.5-20x50 - Ballistic Mil-Dot Matte, # 200193 Riflescope*, normally $489.00 for *only $389.99*

Your choice of a Certified Pre-Owned *Angled* or *Straight* *Leica APO-Televid 65 Spotting Scope* with the *Leica 25-50x Aspheric Vario Eyepiece, #41019* for *only $2199.99*, reduced from $2999.99 new. This comes with a Leica USA 10 Year Warranty

Your choice of a Certified Pre-Owned *Leica Trinovid 8x20 BCA Binocular, #40342* or *Leica Trinovid 10x25 Binocular #40343* for *only $319.99* The 8x20 sells new for $449.99 and the 10x25 sells new for $479.99.

If you are looking for a stylish binocular that offers stellar optics how about a Certified Pre-Owned *Leica Silverline 10x25 Binocular, #40652* which sells new @ $949.00 for *only $649.99*

If you want a high quality binocular to take everywhere with you, look at the *Minox 8x33 HG #62188 Binocular* Made in Germany, this binocular sells new for $1295.00, however, we have a couple of as new demos @ *only $649.99* At about half off, this is the deal of deals. If you want a slightly brighter unit, or maybe more power, how about the *Minox HG 8x43 #62189* or *Minox HG 10x43 HG #62190 * for *only $799.99* These are normally $1395.00 new.

We still have a few of the new *Minox MD 8x42 CWP Monocular, #62208* which were $109.00. We have them on sale @ $89.99 and now you have an opportunity to get them for *only $74.99* as long as our supply lasts.

For a loaner or truck glass I do not think you can beat a *demo Nikon 8x40 Action Binocular* @ *only $39.99*

If you want a proven Spotting Scope then this deal on an open box, straight or angled, *Pentax PF-80ED with Pentax SMC 20-60 Zoom Eyepiece * reduced from $1149.00 new to *only $849.99* cannot be passed up.

We have a few discontinued, but new, *Steiner * binoculars:
* #234 Predator Pro 8x22 @ only $119.99* reduced from $154.99
*#256 Steiner 10x56 Predator C5* which was originally $839.99 new and you can grab one for *only $549.99*

We have two of the *Trijicon AccuPoint 1.25-4x24 TR21-3G Rifle Scopes * left in stock. These were over $800.00, however, you can have them @ *only $599.99* each.

We have a slew of 1 each's on the Zeiss Victory 4-16x50's, 3-12x56's, 6-24x56's as well as 6-24x72's. Just call Doug or Neil and we'll hook you up.
In Zeiss binoculars how about these two show samples to fill your optic need.....
*Zeiss Victory FL T* 8x32 BLACK w/ Lotutec Binocular #523230* for just $1099.99 or the *Zeiss Victory FL T* 10x42 BLACK w/ LotuTec Binocular #524542* for *only $1199.99*

Like I said up top, *If you do not see what you are looking for please call me or Neil @ 212-753-5128 and maybe we have it.* 
Thanks for all the support that you have given to us.

*To see our web site please click here*

We are now an authorized dealer for *Meopta Sports Optics * as well as *Old Harbor Outdoor Gear*

BTW, I am deep into readying the Offshore Fisherman Supply Tackle Shop, * Pelagic Outfitters *. With some luck and very little sleep * Pelagic Outfitters Web Site * will be up and running the first week of August. 
Have no concerns, I'm still going to be here @ *Camera Land* and my buddy Chris will be manning *Pelagic Outfitters*. I will be there on my days off (of course the days I am not out fishing).


----------

